# Minuet Kidded!!! Pictures Added!!!



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Minuet was having good contractions about the time I normally feed the goats in the evening so we decided to get the feed together and go down to feed and check her while there. Then we'd watch her from the house till she was ready. Well she beat us to the punch. I got down there, noted that she was still in her chosen spot and not begging for feed. So I proceeded to start feeding goats until I saw her pushing out a bubble. So I ran to get started. Got towels etc ready and waited. Out popped a kid, dark buckskin! Didn't expect that! Got to drying it off, checked and its a :girl: and put it on a fresh towel and handed it to my daughter as I saw a second kid coming. Out plops a mostly white with gold spots kid. Commence to clearing its airway and wiping it off. Its FREEZING tonight! Suppose to be down to 19 degrees. UH! Check, its another :girl: YAY!!! Finally my buck trend is breaking! Yay! Look behind Minuet to see if she's got another bubble coming and on the straw is another kid. Grab it up and start wiping its face and sucking the goo from its mouth. Smaller kid who's nearly all white and blue-eyed. Check and its a :boy: . So Minuet is finally done. Since the kids were sluggish due to the cold we used a blow drier to dry them and a heat lamp over top of them to keep them warm. Decided it was too cold and brought them in. They're in the utility room. The new buck of Anna's is doing exceptionally well so we put a heat barrel in her stall. He immediately took right to that. Did the same for Hallelujah's boys and they did too. Thank goodness. I'll be so happy when this cold crap is gone!

I'm exhausted! Seen all kids nurse though I had to help the buck, he's not near as strong as his sisters. Hope he makes it!

All the babies are doing great this morning! Here's a couple group shots of them. I'll have to get individual pictures later.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Minuet Kidded!!!*

congrats on your girls!!! I hope the boy gets stronger soon!

:wahoo: :clap:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Minuet Kidded!!!*

Oooo I can't wait for pictures! Any moonspots or polled?

Glad you got some :girl: :girl: finally!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Minuet Kidded!!!*

congrats ..... :leap:


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Minuet Kidded!!!*

congrats!

what is a heat barrel :?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Minuet Kidded!!!*

Congrats - you got your girls!!! :leap: and congrats on a BE buckling!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Minuet Kidded!!!*

You know I haven't even looked closely really for moonspots. I am hazarding a guess that the dark buckskin doe is polled but its nearly impossible to tell.

The little buck was nursing happily while we held him under the udder to drink. This morning he's nursing on his own! Isn't that wonderful!!!

I'm EXHAUSTED!!! I made up for the lack of sleep last night and hubby checked them this morning when he got ready for work. I'll get pictures today.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Minuet Kidded!!!*

Great to hear the little guy is doing better and nursing on his own. Congrats on all the babies.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Minuet Kidded!!!*

wonderful news ashely!!! :leap:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Added a couple pics to the top.


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

They are beautiful, love their colors! :stars:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Boy that one doe looks huge. They are all 3 cuties. Glad all is well


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They are so darn cute!! I love that little Z5 doeling!!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Congrats on the triplets! :stars: And for getting some does from this one. And better yet you have two to choose from if you are retaining one. :shrug: 
You sure did have an eventful day... but all went very well! And those babies are gorgeous!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Here's some individual pictures. They were playing around so I ran in to get pics. LOL

Z4 (name coming soon!) I think she might be polled. Can't tell yet about moonspots. Doeling...

























Z5 (probably going to name her SGM PTC Echinacea). She is just polka dotted! Doeling...

























Might have to name some of these kids spot names. LOL

Z6, blue-eyed little buckling...


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Congrats, they're lovely!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

They are so cute Congratulations. In the earlier picture with Z4,5,&6 laying together, they look like little rabbits sitting together. Those are just precious pictures.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you! They're itty bitty compared to Hallelujah's boys and Anna's huge hoss!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

They're all so cute! Congrats x3!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow....so precious....congrats ...on your new additions.... :greengrin:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

aaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwww................. How cute!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I am thrilled with finally getting some doelings! Now, if we can only get Minuet to share that blue-eye gene with some does! Last year she had triplets 2 does and a buck and all 3 were painted with white too. And the buck got the blue-eyes. This year the buck got the blue-eyes again. LOL But she sure isn't stingy with beautiful babies!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

just precious


----------

